# Is it possible to actually feel your cervix dilating/thinning?



## Cabbage

Hi Girls,

I have noticed a few very, very subtle changes today - ever since this morning, when I go for a wee wee (tmi alert) it feels different... hard to describe; but my cervix sort of feels open!? It kinda feels uncomfortable and I have to change positions as it just feels freaky, like the leading baby might start coming out! sometimes I even feel a bit breathless... It's not a UTI or anything like that as I my wee was tested today for all the usual things. Did anyone feel this or am I totally imagining things?

Also, I have an internal scan next week (I will be 36 weeks by then) to see if my cervix is favourable. What exactly does this mean? I was told they will induce at 37 weeks if I don't go into labour myself, so what does it matter if my cervix is favourable or not!? I forgot to ask the Sonographer...


----------



## Babyduo

Favorable usually means they think it will respond to induction. A cervix that has started to dilate at all, is softening, or thinning (effacing) is considered favorable. I wonder if baby A is dropping our engaging.....this makes you feel different and I remember thinking the baby felt like it would fall out.


----------



## Cabbage

Babyduo said:


> Favorable usually means they think it will respond to induction. A cervix that has started to dilate at all, is softening, or thinning (effacing) is considered favorable. I wonder if baby A is dropping our engaging.....this makes you feel different and I remember thinking the baby felt like it would fall out.

I hope so! Thanks for responding! :flower:


----------

